# Pressemeldung:  Gewaltiger Mandarin-Wels mit der Spinnrute gefangen



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2017)

Pressemeldung

*Gewaltiger Mandarin-Wels mit der Spinnrute gefangen​*






Mequinenza. 
Anfang Februar ging Quantum-Teamangler Fredrik Harbort ein Fisch an die Angel, der sicher überregional für Aufsehen sorgen wird. Fredrik war Gast im Angelcamp von www.urlaub-nach-mass.de und traf sich für einen Tag mit seinem Freund Thomas Axthaler, um im spanischen Rio Segre Winterwelse zu befischen.

Mit dem neuen Guiding-Driftboot von Thomas ließen sich viele lange Zeit unbefischte Bereiche des Flusses ansteuern. Der Winter ist eine eher ungewöhnliche Zeit für die aktive Spinnfischerei im schnell fließenden Wasser, doch durch die warme Witterung in Spanien erhofften sich die beiden Angler, einen der aktiven Winterwelse zu haken. 

Bereits in der ersten Stunde konnte Fredrik zwei Fische bis rund 150 cm Länge landen. Nachdem dann einige Stunden wenig passierte, kam in einer schnell fließenden Außenkurve plötzlich Leben in das kleine Gummi-Pontonboot. Ein gewaltiger Fisch hatte den Black Cat Mullet Shad genommen und stand nahezu bewegungslos in seinem Pool. Der Fisch schien rund zehn Minuten lang nicht verstanden zu haben, dass er überhaupt am Haken hängt. Nachdem Fredrik den Druck mit der nur zwei Meter langen Black Cat Silu Spinnrute und einer 40er Fin-Nor Inshore und einer 0,41mm dicken Geflechtschnur auf ein Maximum erhöhte, schien der Fisch den Ernst der Lage realisiert zu haben. 

Der nachfolgende 45minütige Drill mit ganzem Körpereinsatz ließ beide Angler zittern. Mehrfach verschwand der Fisch im Geäst und zog das Gummiboot den Segre hoch und runter. Bei der ersten Gelegenheit griff Fredrik den Fisch mit der Hand und wurde dabei fast vom Boot gezogen. Mit zwei Händen ließ sich der Fisch schließlich ruhigstellen und für ein Foto ans Land bringen. 

Mit einer Länge von gewaltigen 251 cm ist dieser Mandarin-Wels nicht nur der größte seiner Art, der mit einer Spinnrute gefangen wurde, sondern möglicherweise auch der inoffizielle Rekord für einen Wels in dieser Farbe. Der Fänger berichtete, dass beide Angler noch Stunden nach dem Fang eine Gänsehaut vor Aufregung am Körper spürten. Ein Tag, den die beiden sicher nie vergessen werden, denn Mandarin-Welse sind äußerst selten und schon der Fang eines kleineren Exemplars gehört zum Höhepunkt im Leben eines Welsanglers.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung:  Gewaltiger Mandarin-Wels mit der Spinnrute gefangen*

Er hatte ja bereits zuvor angekündigt, dass er einen besonderen Fisch mit einer Spinnrute gefangen hat. Jetzt weiß man auch welcher.

Schöner Fisch und Petri


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung:  Gewaltiger Mandarin-Wels mit der Spinnrute gefangen*

Wow, das ist schon ein echter Traumfisch. Den hätte ich auch gerne gefangen


----------



## Zander Jonny (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung:  Gewaltiger Mandarin-Wels mit der Spinnrute gefangen*

Sympathischer Typ mit Riesigen Wels #6

PETRI


----------



## ATRiot01 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung:  Gewaltiger Mandarin-Wels mit der Spinnrute gefangen*

Ich kann irgendwie nicht ganz nachvollziehen warum grade die an Vitiligo *leidenden* Waller für viele ein Traumfisch sind. Echte Albinos okay, aber sind auch viel seltener.


----------



## Jose (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung:  Gewaltiger Mandarin-Wels mit der Spinnrute gefangen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Wow, das ist schon ein echter Traumfisch. Den hätte ich auch gerne gefangen




für mich eher albtraum. apage!


----------



## feederbrassen (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung:  Gewaltiger Mandarin-Wels mit der Spinnrute gefangen*

Keine Schönheit aber groß.:m
Petri


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung:  Gewaltiger Mandarin-Wels mit der Spinnrute gefangen*

Heftiger, aber hässlicher Fisch. |supergri


----------



## siluro 1211 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung:  Gewaltiger Mandarin-Wels mit der Spinnrute gefangen*

Hallo,


schöner Fisch. Traum eines jeden Walleranglers...


----------



## racoon (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung:  Gewaltiger Mandarin-Wels mit der Spinnrute gefangen*

Haben die dem Fisch den Unterkiefer gebrochen und lang gezogen ? Sieht auf dem Bild ganz schön unproportional aus.


----------

